# new i-pod shuffle for christmas how?????????



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

I joined itunes and made a list....how do i get the list of songs into the i-pod .I thought they were going in there automatically ? what am i doing wrong? it said sync at the bottom .but didn't come back help if possible


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Set the device in iTunes for Manual Sync, then you can just drag and drop to the device, the songs you want on it.


----------

